# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Kafe bar F/SH

## biligoa

* Une sot do e konsideroja si te hapet kafe-bar F/SH*po ?

 Inagurimin e bejne :
*1. Sherri
2. Gerrard
3. Bvizon*

----------


## biligoa

Jemi ne pritje per leje Inagurimi ?
*
1. Sherri
2. Gerrard
3. Bvizon*
I bejme sheret e gallatat ketu 

??? ??? ???

----------


## biligoa

> Jemi ne pritje per leje Inagurimi ?
> *
> 1. Sherri
> 2. Gerrard
> 3. Bvizon*
> I bejme sheret e gallatat ketu 
> 
> ??? ??? ???


Jan ne pritje on para kafeterise:
biligoa, kobra 70, SERAFIM DILO, EDilo, a4ever, cikita, benseven11, BlackPanther, suzii, viktoria123

----------


## Flori

un them tja veni emrin Bar Kafe jo Kafe Bar 

Sugjerim i vogel :P

----------


## biligoa

> un them tja veni emrin Bar Kafe jo Kafe Bar 
> 
> Sugjerim i vogel :P



Kerkesat behen te reputacjoni se ska kuptim ndryshe !
Te befte mire - gratis eshte dita e pare.

----------


## biligoa

arjeta3 mirmengjesi

edhe ti gratis !

----------


## biligoa

drague: mirmengjesi !
[url=http://Ju kujtohet kure pinim kafe me Azem A. te liqeni ne 1992 keshtu e benim neskafe ama e lezecshmeee ishte

----------


## biligoa

gjakushi mirmengjes 

Tashti mos me thua se me kripe

----------


## biligoa

e panjohura pije nje caj se ika une .

tung tung

----------


## biligoa

erdhi punetorja

----------


## drague

MIREMENGJES Biligoa. :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk e pi une kafen pa raki. :shkelje syri:

----------


## DI_ANA

Biligoa nje kapuçino desha une...
Si shume xixelloka kjo kamarierja.Nga vjen kjo moj..lol
Ti ke hap bar_kafe apo bar_night? :perqeshje:

----------


## [LoTi]

te lutem nje got me asgje desha un ...... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ArberXYZ

Hehehehe,

Duken gjurmet e pa Doganes.

Modsa  :shkelje syri:

----------


## [Perla]

Biligoa Prsh  :ngerdheshje: 

Si lokal dasmash me duket mua zemra , jo si bar  :ngerdheshje: 

Kujt do i bihem ne qafe me nje dasme  :perqeshje:

----------


## elsaa

Edhe si shume llukzos , duhet te jete i shtrenjte perderisa asnji klient nuk paska  :ngerdheshje:  

Perla cin te martojme , se shpenzimet i pagu kinostudja lol forumi doja te thoja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Hehehehe,
> 
> Duken gjurmet e pa Doganes.


lol

Si lokal me leke droge po me duket mua ky :perqeshje: 
Biligoa aman se sjemi aq te pasur ne fukarenjte me shkuar aty :perqeshje: 
Do kesh probleme me shtetin moj dhe hiqja emrin kafe me qafsh se vetem kafe smund te jete kjo. :me dylbi:

----------


## [Perla]

> Edhe si shume llukzos , duhet te jete i shtrenjte perderisa asnji klient nuk paska  
> 
> Perla cin te martojme , se shpenzimet i pagu kinostudja lol forumi doja te thoja


Ate po mendoja dhe une , ke do kepusim ?!

Presim njehere mos dalin vullnetare  :perqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

Jemi qe jemi - une dhe Marijuana nga nje gote vere e pime ketu e...

----------


## biligoa

DI-ANA

[/AME]
dhe per kissssssssssssssnje 


> Biligoa nje kapuçino desha une...
> Si shume xixelloka kjo kamarierja.Nga vjen kjo moj..lol
> Ti ke hap bar_kafe apo bar_night?



[/AME]
kamarierja e kemi prej ne Izrael e solli *Gimi 3* po u zhgenjye  xixellon e me flatra po kot  *tani 26* te sjellen nje Moldave

----------

